# Our Dedicated Home Theater.



## SurfHB (Feb 27, 2007)

OK....I think it has been about a year and a half or more since I posted our dedicated theater in these forums. I have not been on here in a while so I thought I would put pics up again.

It is a dedicated room that is 13.5 feet wide and right about 17 feet long. The seats are made by Berkline and the screen is a DIY that is 110 inches. I built the room myself except for doing the walls and painting. I built the seating riser that has 4 built in LFE Buttkicker's. 

You can see the building process here 

To see how I built the seating riser you can see those photos here. 


An article written about it about 8 months ago appeared in Electronic House online magazine. http://www.electronichouse.com/article/diyer_builds_theater_at_night/

Hope this helps those who are thinking about doing something like this. This was my first dedicated theater and learned how to build this stuff from guys like you and on other forums. I just did things a little different to make it work for me and my budget. ENJOY!!

Shane


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey Surf,

Just looked a few of your pictures for your stage, I read you filled them with sand.... I assume it was for noise deadning but not sure. I have also seen people use fiberglass insulation which I assume is for the same thing. I also read you put something on/in your risers to shake it. Is that like a kicker speaker you put under a car seat? That's a pretty cool idea. 

The stage is that for the front by the screen or your riser? Anyways I'll continue to look and see what you have done. Looks pretty cool. I am starting a house build and want to build my theater room correctly lol... or try to. So head over to my posts if you have any input and great to see a nice DIY project!

-NV


----------

